#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Tertiary Storage in database management system free notes download

## amitsharma957

Data transfer rates are somewhat less than for magnetic disks. Current  CD drives read at around 3 to 6 megabytes per second, and current DVD  drives read at 8 to 15 megabytes per second. Like magnetic disk drives,  optical disks store more data in outside tracks and less data in inner  tracks. A tape is kept in a spool, and is wound or rewound past a readwrite  head. Moving to the correct spot on a tape can take seconds or even  minutes, rather than milliseconds; once positioned, however, tape drives  can write data at densities and speeds approaching those of disk  drives.





  Similar Threads: Distributed Data Storage in database management system free pdf download Failure with Loss of Nonvolatile Storage in database management system free pdf download Storage Types in database management system free pdf download Storage Access database management system free pdf Physical Storage Media in database management system free pdf download

----------

